# jan fennell



## nicky08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi there,

I would like to know peoples opinions on Jan Fennell, Stanley Coren, Patricia McConnell. Has anyone implemented any of their philosophies? How has it been working out, etc

Thank You


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I like Patricia McConnell. When I have a dog issue, I think to read as much as I can but for new dog owners or less enlightened dog owners, I like Patricia McConnell becuase she lays it out in simple easy to apply language. Her analogies tend to be dead on and make people say 'Oh yeah, that makes total sense' 

Gave one of her little paperbacks (forgot which one) to my neighbor with the obnoxious terrier, it really helped.

I also like the Monks of New Skete (how to be your dog's best friend is excellent - the art of raising a puppy is ok, it has a good section on reading dog's body language). Some will say they're very old school and there are more modern methods that work better. Others will say they have bad breeding practices. Don't care, I like the books.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Love Jan Fennell and Patricia McConnell. Can't go wrong with either of them! I like Jan Fennell's "The Dog Listener" and Patricia McConnell's "The Other End of the Leash."


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Love Jan Fennell's Dog Listener - a great and informative book. I have several of Patricia McConnell's and she is another favorite.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am currently reading the dog listener. I like her (Jan Fennell) a lot. I haven't tried taking my pack out on a group walk yet, maybe I never will, but I am working on some of the leadership techniques she explains.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Jan Fennel is an absolute favorite of mine. Her writing is interesting, everday situations and common sense things to do help with issues.

I have learned a lot for The Dog Listener.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I have got a lot of great information and practical advice from all three. Stanley Coren's books on How to Speak dog and the Intelligence of dogs are on my bookshelf and I often refer to both.


----------

